

Scottish company Maidsafe claims to have built a Bitcloud-like system - APuschilov
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-01/27/maidsafe-bitcloud

======
nodata
Seems to be open-source:
[https://github.com/maidsafe/MaidSafe/wiki](https://github.com/maidsafe/MaidSafe/wiki)

